# 50 acres, house and barn in Ky



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

this is in Central Ky. House with basement, new roof, big barn, two ponds, 20 acres is in woods. Good garden spot. Asking 165 000. Land here sells for around 2500 an acre. 
270-531-5179


----------



## aloneintexas (Apr 15, 2009)

Excellent deal


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Any pics tabitha. I would like to see the property if possible.
Wylie


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Where is the location of this farm? I tried to call but the phone number on the original post has been disconnected


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

oh my gosh, I made a serious mistake, the phone number is not correct. It is 
270-531-5173 and not 5179.

the place is located in Hart County Ky


----------

